
The Forgotten Legend of Silicon Valley's Flying Saucer Man - beautifulfreak
https://www.bloomberg.com/businessweek
======
netgusto
The actual article: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-11-19/the-
forgo...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-11-19/the-forgotten-
legend-of-silicon-valley-s-flying-saucer-man?srnd=businessweek-v2)

------
beautifulfreak
Terribly sorry about giving the wrong url. I loved the article and thought
others would enjoy it.

------
hpbd
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-11-19/the-
forgo...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-11-19/the-forgotten-
legend-of-silicon-valley-s-flying-saucer-man)

